
In a first, fossil dinosaur feathers found near the South Pole - pseudolus
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/11/first-fossil-dinosaur-feathers-found-near-south-pole-cretaceous-australia/
======
masonic
"The newly described feathers were all found at a site called Koonwarra, about
_90 miles southeast of Melbourne_ in the state of Victoria."

